# moving to IL



## milhouse (Mar 2, 2009)

hey guys im moving to IL in Aug. to Macomb IL and im wondering about the IL EMT-b scope of practice and what the IL ems system is like. ive been to their website and cant seem to have any luck finding the SOP and a couple of the other PDF files are corrupt i had to have them mail me a hard copy for reciprocity. also any helpful tips for my transition over to IL would be a great help, and also any services that you would recommend to work for im most likely be looking in the peoria springfield area for works as ill be most likely to get a job their. 

thanks for your time 

will


----------



## karaya (Mar 2, 2009)

Are you going to school there?  Macomb is out in the middle of nowhere in Illinois, and you may want to check and see what is in Peoria as far as EMS.  Illinois is loaded with private services.


----------



## milhouse (Mar 2, 2009)

no im already an EMT-Basic and i have 1 year of service. google maps has showed me quite a few services so i shouldnt have any problems finding a job. my only fear is that everything is going according to plan and like everything else in life something goes wrong on some point and i just hope that since everything is going good that something major doesnt go wrong.


----------



## karaya (Mar 2, 2009)

milhouse said:


> no im already an EMT-Basic and i have 1 year of service. google maps has showed me quite a few services so i shouldnt have any problems finding a job. my only fear is that everything is going according to plan and like everything else in life something goes wrong on some point and i just hope that since everything is going good that something major doesnt go wrong.


 
Okay, I think I got that. :unsure:


Anyhow, why Macomb?


----------



## EMTWintz (Mar 2, 2009)

wow you are only gona be like 30 minutes from me. Anyway will try to dig up the link for SOP


----------



## milhouse (Mar 2, 2009)

thats cool what service do you work for? and thank you for the link


----------



## EMTWintz (Mar 2, 2009)

http://www.qsl.net/w9cop/mdhems.htm

http://www.mdh.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=frontpage&Itemid=1

I am with the volly squad in Atlanta IL. Which is like east, south east of Macomb. I also have kin down around where your from.
Just a side note. Peoria is in bad need of staff!!!!! Not sure which amb. company tho


----------



## milhouse (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks for those links but when i got to looking through those they're not what im really looking for im needing something that describes what all an EMT-b can do like here in AR we cant intubate but in MO we can place the combe-tube and theres a couple other things that the basic can do. 

National registry say's we can check blood gluecose levels but in the state of AR we cant do finger stick blood checks.


----------



## EMTWintz (Mar 3, 2009)

sorry that was all i could find for that particular service area. i will include a link for my systems protocols and sop. but again it is gona vary from system to system.
http://www.samicems.org/


----------



## flhtci01 (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm from further north (Region 1).  It looks like you will be in Region 2.  You might try http://www.paems.org/index.htm  They should be able to answer your questions.

Just a side note, it took IL 3 months to get me upgraded from an I to P.:sad:  It took IA and WI about a week to do it.  all I can say is stay on top of them.


----------



## milhouse (Mar 3, 2009)

yea trust me im gonna stay on top of them i got 6 months but even thats still a really tight schedule considering i have to get a job get a place get the money to move get the money for a moving truck arrange for all that arrange for moving help on both ends of the move. and i want to start looking for a job as soon as i can because i dont want to be scrambling last min. trying to find a job. and maybe having to settle for something out side of EMS until i can get an EMS job after i get down there because i really dont want to do anything else. 

also whats this region thing. you commented that your further north im originally from the rockford area but 6-7 years ago my parents moved down here to AR so im workign on moving back. but were at are you? i have family that lives in freeport or nearby. 

thanks for the links keep them coming anything that you guys can give or tell me about IL and were im moving to will be of great help...


----------



## flhtci01 (Mar 3, 2009)

milhouse said:


> also whats this region thing. you commented that your further north im originally from the rockford area but 6-7 years ago my parents moved down here to AR so im workign on moving back. but were at are you? i have family that lives in freeport or nearby.




IL is divided into EMS regions and the best I can tell is each region may have it's own protocols. Google IL EMS region map, you'll see what I am talking about.

 I am near Galena and we use Rockford Swedish American Region 1 SMOs.  As far as I know the neighboring crews use these also. Hope this helps.


----------



## mikie (Mar 3, 2009)

*Illinois Regions*

I was in Peoria for a while, so I was in the PAEMS system; very nice, if you ask me. It's in Region 2.


----------



## CHITOWNMEDIC (Mar 10, 2009)

*Moving to Illinois.*

Check the Peoria EMS web-site   PAEMS  .. That site is pretty well informative & up-dated often with info about their system. Macomb is close to Peoria.  Illinois isn't like other states. We do not have statewide protocols, statewide acceptance once you've obtained a state licens, some regions will not let you work in their regions even as a basic until you test into that system. As a Paramedic you have to actually test into what-ever EMS region you're going to work in even with that state's license or NREMT! Example.. I recently worked in Chicago Citywide EMS. But now I'm working in the burbs outside the city & that is in a different region soooo, I had to open a file in their EMS office, take an SMO, & general Paramedic knowledge exam before I was given permission to start working. I'm licensed in Massachusetts as well as Illinois & Mass. has a statewide SMO (standing medical orders)..  Peoria EMS's people are pretty nice, they would probably be able to steer you in the right direction for having your EMT license recognized here or how to test into Illinois. The IDPH web-site is outdated from what I've seen. Best of luck..


----------



## milhouse (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks for the help sounds like im gonna be better off applying in mo. for a job since i already have my MO EMT license. and once i get over there i can start working on getting accepted into the IL system. the IL system sounds a lot like how Ca. use to be with each Co. being an individual system according to my EMT instructor weather that was true its sure sounding like what he told me. 

thanks for all your help. im gonna start making phone calls to the different Mo. services soon i think. 

thanks and any further tips would be of great use/help


----------



## mikie (Mar 10, 2009)

milhouse said:


> thanks for the help sounds like im gonna be better off applying in mo. for a job since i already have my *MO EMT license*.



I took my Basic in St. Louis and since MO uses NR, I have both a MO license an NREMT certificate.  When I applied for reciprocity in Illinois, filled out the forms online, mailed them in.  Within a few weeks, I received my IL license.


----------

